# Frigidaire Gas Range with slow oven



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I have a report that it smells like gas. God knows what I'll find when I look at it tomorrow. Really dirty burner?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

bake ignitor getting weak, replace it before you use it again.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Looked at the badboy today.

Ignitor burns fine. Flame lights and is very small, I mean just visible. This would explain why tenant says it takes forever to warm up and bake something. I imagine they have only been warming up a pizza or something along those lines, no precise baking going on.

Try again, Hawkeye, and let me know who will be in the backfield next year.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

weak igniter can cause that problem, how long did it take for the burner to come on once you turned the control on?
As for who will be in the backfield next year, that is anybodys guess


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

It took long enough for the burner to come on that I wondered if it was going to come on. It may have been 30 seconds.

But the thing that gets me is that it came on, then the flames were so small. I figured that if it ignited, the ignitor must be good, and the small flame confuses me.

Maybe I should start with the ignitor. The regulator is 75 and the gas valve is also about that much.

I replaced the ignitor on the broiler on another stove, same model, same date of purchase.

I was tailgating at several games this past fall. I don't have tickets and a younger child, so we just hang out at the RV during the games. I was amazed at how many people do the same.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

do you have a clamp on amp probe? if you do you can definitely determine if the igniter is the problem. Right now I'm not so sure since it lights that fast. Ignition should occur approximately 45- 60 seconds after you turn the control on.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I do have a clamp-on multimeter. 

I think I am going to replace this with new, then bring it to my shop and repair it, then keep it as a spare.

So I'll let you know more as I approach the belly of the beast...


----------

